# when does puppy breath go away?



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Ok, I know this may sound strange..but exactly when does puppy breath go away? I just started thinking the other day about that..I mean, who doesn't adore the strange, wonderful scent of a sweet, fluffy, furball! I honestly do not know, never thought of that before


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

I have had so many puppies, smelling the darlings. I am not truthfully certain, for as they age I would venture to say it slowly leaves. Just not sure and I should be?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Not sure if this is fact or fiction- but I always heard puppy breathe is a combination of residual worms ( no you cant get them .), cutting teeth and odor of the gums, and fast digestion of food.
If this is the case- some of it would make sense- even on wormers- pups need to be wormed depending on the pup originally 3 times, ( thats up to 12-16 weeks), cutting teeth slows down at about 6 months old, then back teeth to 8-9 months old, and pups digestion is fast until 3-4 months old needing 3 meals a day.. So puppy breath starts to decrease at about 16 weeks old as these other things move along- and final by cutting of the teeth.. 
Interesting conversation- I will be curious what others say about this..


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Puppy breath tends to fade at around a month after the pup has stopped nursing from it's mother. I'm totally convinced it's related, as pups that are weaned faster seem to lose that puppy breath before those pup that are allowed to nurse from the mother longer and as they are being weaned. IMO, it's the most depressing part of a puppy growing up! LOL I loovveee puppy breath! I wish it could be bottled up.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

britishbandit said:


> Puppy breath tends to fade at around a month after the pup has stopped nursing from it's mother. I'm totally convinced it's related, as pups that are weaned faster seem to lose that puppy breath before those pup that are allowed to nurse from the mother longer and as they are being weaned. IMO, it's the most depressing part of a puppy growing up! LOL I loovveee puppy breath! I wish it could be bottled up.


 I agree- and this usually co insides with first worming..


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I love puppy breath but don't think I would make a candle out of it!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Jen D said:


> I love puppy breath but don't think I would make a candle out of it!


OMG, if they had puppy breath smelling candles, I'd be the first to go out and buy one!! LOL


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

britishbandit said:


> OMG, if they had puppy breath smelling candles, I'd be the first to go out and buy one!! LOL


Your funny I can only take a few sniffs, I think my husband would through the candle out the door. I rescued a Mom that had ten pups and I loved holding them and just smelling their breath.


----------



## JusTaGirL (May 24, 2007)

I miss puppy breath it was so cute


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I LOVE PUPPY BREATH
The little boxer mix I pulled into rescue a couple weeks ago still has puppy breath but just a little bit and he is 10 weeks old . i think puppy breath smells like turnips . Puppy breath is one one thing I miss the most when they grow up my son love it too .


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, you just can't beat puppy breath. My saint still had it when we got him. I think he had it for about a month after we brought him home. I still miss it.


----------



## leannwalters (Nov 13, 2012)

I did a google search for "when does puppy breath go away?" and was surprised to see how many other people were asking the same question!! Funny! I love puppy breath about the same as I love the smell of horses. But the reason I was asking is I have a puppy in my care that was found after a trucker threw her and 2 siblings out the window of his big rig in the Arizona desert in a box. Just tossed them out in the middle of BFE and didn't give a care whether they lived or died. I'm sure he was planning on them dying but a car behind him saw the box go flying and thought just for the heck of it they would stop and see what the trucker had thrown out. It was 3 puppies and the one I have is the cutest dang thing ever! She's about 5 lbs with baby fluff and puppy breath. Of course we don't know how old she is but the rescue that got her from the people that stopped thought she was about 9 weeks. I wondered if you could tell how old they are by when they lose their puppy breath. And after reading this forum, I still don't know!! Don't know anything about her mom or when she was weaned and she is quite food aggressive so I'm thinking she was a little starved so can't confirm the idea about the nursing connection. Anyway. . .


----------

